# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  απροσμενη εκπληξη!

## michael

μετα τον θανατο της μαρκελας αγορασα ενα αλλο θηλικο ζεμπρακι για να κανει παρεα στον δια!το ειχα πεντε μερες σε καραντινα και του εκανα προλυπτικη θαραπεια!μετα το εβαλα σε σημειο που να μπορει να βλεπει τον δια και αυτος εκεινο!αμεσως το ενα πουλακι εδειε περιεργεια για το αλλο!μετα απο λιγο καιρο τα εβαλα στο ιδιο κλουβι και ξεκινησαν αμεσως να φτιαχνουν φωλια!εγω νομιζα πως την φτιαχνουν μονο για την ωρα του υπνου αλλα τελικα χτες εδα μεσα δυο αυγα!πραγματικα δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου!σημερα το πρωι ειδα κιαλλο αυγο!και τα δυο πουλακια κλωσανε εναλαξ και λογικα το θηλικο ετοιμαζεται και για τεταρτο αυγο γιατι τρωει συνεχια σουπιοκωκαλο!το ερωτημα ειναι τα αυγα ειναι γονιμοποιημενα???εσα σε τοσο λιο καιρο προλαβαν να ζευγαρωσουν??  :winky:

----------


## vas

1.διατροφική προετοιμασία έκανες?
2.έχει πολύ ζέστη τέτοια εποχή..

----------


## michael

δεν περιμενα καν πως θα εκαναν αυγα!σουπιοκωκαλο εχω παντα!και μολις ειδα  τα δυο πρωτα αυγα  εβαλα αυγοτροφη! ειμαι στην ναξο και η θερμοκρασια δεν ξεπερνα τους 30 βαθμους!ναξο θα κατσω αρκετο καιρο ακομη οποτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα μεταφορας σε αθηνα!

----------


## michael

σημερα το πρωι ειδα και το τεταρτο αυγο!τα κλωσαει ολη μερα και οταν βγαινει για να φαει μπαιναι αμεσως στην φωλια ο αρσενικος!

----------


## michael

εκανα οωσκοποιση (αν και ξερω οτι ειναι νωρις ακομη)και ειδα κατι σαν κροκο κοντα στο τσοφλι!αυτο τι σημαοινει!

----------


## michael

.

----------


## michael

και τα 4 αυγα μοιαζουν με το αυγο της δευτερης εικονας!λογικα δεν εναι γονιμοποιημενα!ετσι????να τα αφησω η να τα βγαλω Απο την φωλια αν δεν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα?

----------


## tasrek

Μιχάλη βιάζεσαι. Στα πουλιά μας κάνουμε ωοσκόπηση την 6-7 ημέρα από την στιγμή που κάθεται και κλωσάει. Περίμενε μέχρι τότε. Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα από τώρα.  ::

----------


## michael

σημερα δεν ειδα αλλο αυγο λογικα χτες ηταν και το τελευταιο!τωρα με την ζεστη σε ποσες μερες περιπου θα εχω νεοσσους?(πρωτα ο θεος)το ξερω οτι βιαστηκα αλλα ημουν περιεργος να δω αν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα αλλα εχεις δικιο φιλε   ::   tasker ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη!

----------


## tasrek

Αχ ανυπόμονο πλάσμα. Μην βιάζεσαι γιατί θα γεράσεις γρήγορα όπως έλεγαν οι παλιοί.  ::   Την άλλη Τετάρτη κάνε ωοσκόπηση και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.  Μέχρι τότε άσε τα πουλιά στην ησυχία τους. βάζε μπανιέρα για την θηλυκιά (την οποία θα σταματήσεις 1-2 ημέρες πριν την εκκόλαψη), μην ενοχλείς κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι την θηλυκιά, άσ' την να κάτσει στα αυγά της και εσύ στα δικά σου.  :winky:  

Δες και αυτό το άρθρο του Κωνσταντίνου τα λέει όλα πολύ αναλυτικά.  

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=2753

----------


## michael

::  θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σου μακαρι τα αποτελεσματα της ωοσκοποισης να ειναι θετικα!!!  :winky:   :winky:   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## michael

τελικα τα νεα ειναι δυσαρεστα!εκανα οωσκοπηση και κατα 99,9% τα αυγα ειναι κλουβια μοιαζουν με αυτο της δευτερης εικονας!ποτε να τα βγαλο απο την φωλια???το μεγαλυτερο ειναι 12 ημερων το προηγουμενο 11 το προηγουμενο 10 και το μικροτερο 9!

----------


## tasrek

Από τώρα. Βγάζεις και την φωλιά.

----------


## michael

ακολουθησα τις συμβουλες σου φιλε tasker απλα εχω 2 ερωτισεισ!την φωλια την βγαζω για να μην κουραστουν με δευτερη γεννα??και ποτε να την ξαναβαλω??

----------


## tasrek

Ακριβώς για να μην κουραστούν. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω για τους βιολογικούς ρυθμούς στα εξωτικά και υποθέτω ότι θα ξεκινήσουν και αυτά πτερόροια πιστεύω πως θα ήταν σωστό να αποφύγεις τώρα που αλλάζει σιγά - σιγά ο καιρός την αναπαραγωγή. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα για τα ζεμπράκια ας με διαφωτίσει.

----------


## tasrek

Φίλε Μιχάλη η απάντηση στα ερωτήματά σου είναι το παρακάτω link το οπoίο πρέπει να σου πω πως είναι κατατοπιστικότατο.



http://zebrafinch.info/basics/breeding.asp?language=en

----------

